# Stromlaufplan, ELektromagnet



## Pytera (13 November 2010)

Schönen guten Abend,

ich sitze gerade dabei eine Dokumentation zu vervollständigen. Allerdings habe ich noch 2 Probleme.

Ich habe an einen Ausgang der S7-300 einen 12V Gleichstrommagnet angeschlossen. Nur leider finde ich in meinen beiden Tabellenbüchern kein Symbol für einen Elektromagneten. Nun weiss ich nicht welches Symbol ich in den Stromlaufplan zeichnen soll. 

Kennt vllt. einer das Symbol für einen Elektromagneten und die Anschlussbezeichnungen ?

Außerdem bin ich mir gerade nicht sicher wie ich das Netzteil der S7 im Stromlaufplan darstellen soll. Irgendwie finde ich auch über die Suchfunktion nichts passendes.


Falls einer das Symbol für einen Elektromagneten und/oder weiss, wie ich in einem Stromlaufplan das Netzteil einer SPS darstellen kann, wäre ich sehr dankbar.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Sarah


----------



## Corosop15 (13 November 2010)

Hallo Pytera,

ich kenne das Symbol für Netzteile z.B. so im wie Anhang dargestellt aus Stromlaufpläne von verschiedenen Herstellern. Ob das Symbol allerdings einer Norm entspricht, kann ich nicht sagen.

Gruß
Corosop15


----------



## Pytera (14 November 2010)

Dank dir .

Nun fehlt mir nur noch das Symbol für den Elektromagneten.


----------



## diabolo150973 (14 November 2010)

Ich würde eine normale Spule einzeichnen und die Bezeichnungen D1 und D2 nehmen. Wahrscheinlich wird jetzt wieder diskutiert, aber ich würde es so machen... glaube ich... vielleicht... bestimmt...


Gruß,

dia


----------



## tnt369 (14 November 2010)

mich würde interessieren, was das für ein ausgang ist.
ich kenne die mit 24vdc, relais und 230vac.
wie hast du den (12v!) magnet angeschlossen?


----------



## Pytera (14 November 2010)

Über einen Spannungsregler.


----------

